# "Christmas In July"



## rch101 (Jul 22, 2001)

It's been a few years since I posted on this board and I really like the new look.  I wonder if anyone knows how campgrounds got the idea of "Christmas in July started".  The first time we experienced it was at the KOA in Casey, IL back in about 1990.  We were at our campground in Kenosha, WI where we have a full time site last night and couldn't believe how many week-ender campers as well as permanant siters came out and decorated their sites.  It was fun to see especially since it was very hot and humid.  Anyone know how this all got started?


----------



## Butch (Jul 23, 2001)

"Christmas In July"

Hey rch101,
Blame it on the Snowbirds.  With the Grannys and Gramps gone south for the hollidays everyone got together in July.  Worked for me.  Happy motoring, Butch - Nancy Lake,Alaska   BTW: one of the fierce motorcycle clubs in Anchorage have Christmas in July for hospital bound kids.  Fanatastic program.


----------

